# Five Glaring Items Endemic To The Current Democratic Party !!!!!



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

*It appears ALL of the Democrats have seized upon the five negative qualities below :*

*Support Crime.*
*Support Theft.*
*Support Murder.*
*Support Socialism.*
*Support Subversiveness.*

*All of the above are endemic to the current Democratic Party !*

*And it appears ALL of the Liberal Posters on this SoCalSoccer Forum fully embrace the above by virtue of their multitude of supporting posts !*

*Not A Very Good Position To Take !!!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It appears ALL of the Democrats have seized upon the five negative qualities below :*
> 
> *Support Crime.*
> *Support Theft.*
> ...


Fellow criminal liberals:

One of the many smart conservative posters is on to us. This wise sage nono has correctly caught us all in our support for crime, theft, murder, socialism and subversiveness.  Delete your supporting posts.


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Fellow criminal liberals:
> 
> One of the many smart conservative posters is on to us. This wise sage nono has correctly caught us all in our support for crime, theft, murder, socialism and subversiveness.  Delete your supporting posts.


Republican Senator Richard Burr has subpoenaed Donnie Jr. to find out why Donnie lied to Congress about his knowledge of Trump Tower/Russia discussions, during the investigation into Russian interference in the election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Republican Senator Richard Burr has subpoenaed Donnie Jr. to find out why Donnie lied to Congress about his knowledge of Trump Tower/Russia discussions, during the investigation into Russian interference in the election.


Maybe Cohen isn't the most reliable witness.


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe Cohen isn't the most reliable witness.


You mean anybody that Trump hires is a lying POS? Good point!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean anybody that Trump hires is a lying POS? Good point!


That's Mr President Trump to you.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean anybody that Trump hires is a lying POS? Good point!


You mean President Trump has 3 screen names like you?


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean President Trump has 3 screen names like you?


Good one! Jesus what an idiot.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Republican Senator Richard Burr has subpoenaed Donnie Jr. to find out why Donnie lied to Congress about his knowledge of Trump Tower/Russia discussions, during the investigation into Russian interference in the election.


*It's a ruse ya drunken goose......*

*" Messy " "Messy " .....we know you have difficulty with finances, but do you have to *
*show the whole forum including your " Criminal " buddies that you can't even follow*
*current News cycles...*

*He's already sat before the Senate Committees for over twenty hours and they cleared him....*
*Think Chess ....ya poor little cardboard box dweller....*


*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Republican Senator Richard Burr has subpoenaed Donnie Jr. to find out why Donnie lied to Congress about his knowledge of Trump Tower/Russia discussions, during the investigation into Russian interference in the election.


Suckers


----------



## messy (May 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Suckers


It worked. Donnie caved.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> It worked. Donnie caved.


*It's a ruse ya stupid goose....*

*Watch for the .....*

*" I do not recall "*
*" I have no recollection "*
*" I plead the Fifth "*

*He will mix it up for the Rhinos and Criminal Democrats just to make it*
*interesting for Sen Warner and Sen Burr....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

messy said:


> It worked. Donnie caved.


Tell us more,


*'Art of the Deal': Richard Burr Relents on Trump, Jr. Subpoena*



_





Mark Wilson/Getty Images
MATTHEW BOYLE 14 May 2019 
*Senate Intelligence Committee chairman Sen. Richard Burr (R-NC) has relented regarding the subpoena he issued of Donald Trump, Jr., which was originally open-ended in terms of scope and topics, as well as without limits on the length of time for the interview.*
Now, after a sustained pressure campaign from allies of the president and the first family, Burr has agreed to limit the scope and topics of the interview, as well as the length of time the president’s eldest son will be expected to appear.


Trump, Jr., will now, sources familiar with the deal that Burr and Trump, Jr.,cut early this week appear in early June sometime before the committee for between two and four hours–but no longer, terms that Burr originally opposed limiting. The scope of topics is also going to be limited. The deal that Burr has agreed to comes after last week the matter blew up in serious public fashion in Burr’s face–where an embarrassing amount of Republicans undercut Burr, including several members of his own Senate Intelligence Committee, several other committee chairs, and his own home state colleague.
_


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2019)

*" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "................when will you ever learn....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "................when will you ever learn....!*


Fries U taught him all he needed to know.  Great staff I heard.  Lol


----------



## messy (May 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U taught him all he needed to know.  Great staff I heard.  Lol


Pretty clear neither of you went to any “U.” Hence “I love the poorly educated!”


----------



## Multi Sport (May 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Good one! Jesus what an idiot.


That all you got Wez! Quick, go log into one of your not so alter screen names. Lol!!!


----------



## messy (May 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That all you got Wez! Quick, go log into one of your not so alter screen names. Lol!!!


My "not so alter" screen names? Sorry for calling you an idiot, when you're  actually quite articulate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty clear neither of you went to any “U.” Hence “I love the poorly educated!”


How’s that collateralized debt comin along?  Find your CLTV yet?


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty clear neither of you went to any “U.” Hence “I love the poorly educated!”


*And You ?*

*Quite clear you either didn't or didn't study and " skated "....*


----------

